# just-tips1.blogspot.ro/



## VASILE (Dec 27, 2013)

*We are a team of soccer tipsters who have experience on betting each day. 
All our tips are based on several factors including statistical analysis,team news,injuries,suspensions,roster changes and recent form.Whit this information you can invest in all your soccer bets with the lower risk possible.*

*27.12.2013 FREE TIPS
BASKETBALL FRANCE: LNB
Paris Levallois - Limoges
PICK 2
ODD  2.50
*


----------



## VASILE (Dec 28, 2013)

27.12.2013 FREE TIPS
BASKETBALL FRANCE: LNB
Paris Levallois - Limoges
PICK 2
ODD 2.50

*TODAY
Aldershot-  Welling
PICK OVER 2.5
ODD 1.85*


----------



## VASILE (Dec 29, 2013)

*Aldershot- Welling
PICK OVER 2.5
ODD 1.85

TODAY
Newcastle Utd-  Arsenal
PICK UNDER 2.5
ODD 2.10*


----------



## VASILE (Dec 30, 2013)

*Newcastle Utd- Arsenal
PICK UNDER 2.5
ODD 2.10
RESULT 0-1 WIN

 El Gounah-El Entag El Harby
PICK 1
ODD  2.00*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 1, 2014)

*El Gounah-El Entag El Harby*
*PICK 1*
*ODD 2.00**RESULT 1-0 WIN
TODAY
Swansea-Manchester City
PICK 2
ODD 1.75*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 3, 2014)

*TODAY
Swansea-Manchester City
PICK 2
ODD 1.75*
*RESULT 2-3  WIN*
*
TODAY
Los Angeles Lakers - Utah Jazz
PICK OVER 195
ODD 1.85*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 4, 2014)

*Los Angeles Lakers - Utah Jazz
PICK OVER 195
ODD 1.85*
*RESULT WIN*
*
TODAY
NumanciA-Alaves
PICK 1
ODD 1.95*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 9, 2014)

*NumanciA-Alaves
PICK 1
ODD 1.95*

*AZ - Mons
PICK 1
ODD 1.60*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 10, 2014)

AZ - Mons
PICK 1
ODD 1.60

Troyes - Clermont Foot
PICK 1
ODD 1,70


----------



## VASILE (Jan 13, 2014)

AZ - Mons
PICK 1
ODD 1.60

Troyes - Clermont Foot
PICK 1
ODD 1,70


----------



## VASILE (Jan 13, 2014)

Inter Milano - Chievo
PICK 1(-1)Asian handicap
ODD 1,80


----------



## VASILE (Feb 6, 2014)

Atl. Nacional-Petrolera           1
Al Ahly-Ghazl El Mahallah     1
Braga-Aves                              1

ODD  2.20


----------

